# Car dock trigger.



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone come up with the definitive answer as to what exactly triggers the thunderbolt into car mode, when placing it in the car mount?

Sent from Das Bamf 2.0-5 Thunderbolt


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

a magnet of sorts in the dock. with the Revo, it was on the bottom of the phone, haven't found where it is on the Bolt, but i think it is right below the battery.


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have ran a magnet over the entire phone except for the screen with no luck.

Sent from Das Bamf 2.0-5 Thunderbolt


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok after about an hour of digging the interwebz I have yet to find anything on the T-bolt dock trigger. What i have found is that other devices (HTC Desire and some Samsung Galaxy S phones) are triggered by shorted pins in the usb cable. I thought this was kind of odd but think I'm about to try to dig up some cables and the good 'ol wiring/soldering kit and see what we can come up with. Hopefully I can locate the box that has all of my extra cables in it sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Before you go and do that, tomorrow I'll check if it trigger before it his the USB plug on my dock.

Sent from 1885


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I actually have the verizon dock for it. Car mode triggers as soon as you hear the click of it locking in (even without usb power plugged in). I just have something in mind that knowing exactly how it is triggered will help me decide on final design.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

The tbolt is not triggered with a magnet like other phones, it is triggered by the usb plug like you mentioned. Just push hard enough when inserting into dock until you hear the "click" then it should trigger.


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out exactly what in the usb plug triggers. my dock works great, this is for a side project of mine. If it is successful I'm sure there will be a post on Rootzwiki lol. (gotta brag)


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

and then you can figure out the shortened pins for the Multimedia dock, since it isn't available, lol! stupid htc! i'll be happy if you get this figured out dude!


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

well looks like I need to run to the local supply store. Doing a simple shorting out returned 0 results (other than a butchered cable). Think I may need to get a bucket load of different resistors and see if I can find the right combination.

Should just order this and save my cables from the wrath of my frustration. http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10031


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

crash1781 said:


> well looks like I need to run to the local supply store. Doing a simple shorting out returned 0 results (other than a butchered cable). Think I may need to get a bucket load of different resistors and see if I can find the right combination.
> 
> Should just order this and save my cables from the wrath of my frustration. http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10031


Why not just hook an Ohmmeter up to the dock to find out?

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------

